# Hans Stuck's SWC GT Car (shep01)



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Don't know if you've ever visited Hans Stuck's website www.hansstuck.com , but he has his own forum there where he answers all of the messages himself. He just responded to my complementary message regarding Sebring by mentioning that he will get a new car on May 7 and test at Summit Point. I guess he was actually in McMillin's old car. I thought PTG would have already built a new car for him, but maybe not. Perhaps this car will have an S54.

His enthusiasm is amazing. He answers all of the messages. He's very excited about the new cars. Of course, I suspect he's just having a really good time racing again.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*that is very cool*

i will mark that site - that's great

from what i understood, they def. had a third car but barely got the 2 cars tested - i knew he was driving mcmillins car; jeff had said, after neck surgery in the off season, that he wasn't going to campaign his car this year. i would certainly imagine the s54 will be in Hans' new car - you s/h asked ( iwill) - mcmillins engine is all ptg but the rest of the car is his - he does the r&d and the sways - uses the 5 spd from the E36 and i belive still usues the diffy from his old E36. The new cars didn't use the 6-sdp either but at least they used the engine and i believe the diffy. Obviously no similarity in suspension - etc. or brakes

the s54, red line is now 8800 and i imagine all the internals have been lightened with valve line inserts - the whole enchilada - the engine is a beast - i guess by next year a mere $50-75k will buy you an engine for all those who are so inspired


----------



## badbadm (Feb 16, 2003)

FYI- The new cars use E36 diffs. Who wants a 100-lb "Variable M Differential" in their race car anyway?


----------

